# Django Unchained-Tarantino movie about freed slave!



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 5, 2011)

> Jamie Foxx has joined Quentin Tarantino's upcoming film Django Unchained.
> 
> The Oscar winner will play the titular character, a freed slave who tries to rescue his long-lost love, Broomhilda, from a plantation owner, Calvin Candie (Leonardo DiCaprio), with the help of a German bounty hunter, who will be played by Inglourious Basterds' Christoph Waltz. Fellow Tarantino alum Samuel L. Jackson also stars as Candie's slave, Stephen, while Kerry Washington, Foxx's Ray co-star, is in talks to play Broomhilda.
> 
> ...





i'm excited just with the 2 paragraphs about this one.  jamie foxx, unchained


----------



## Furious George (Jul 5, 2011)

When I heard Tarantino, Jamie Foxx, DiCaprio and slaves I was immediately sold.  

But, wait a minute.... CHRISPTHER WALTZ as a bounty hunter?!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 5, 2011)

ish gonna be epic


----------



## Gabe (Jul 5, 2011)

it should be good. to bad Idris Elba did not take the role but foxx should do well.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> ish gonna be epic



It's Tarantino i think that goes with out saying


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll watch any Tarantino flick but this one sounds especially promising.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds awesome. Would have been all over it if either Elba or Smith were in it. 
Though, Elba's got a monster flick with Del Toro (fuck yeah) and Smith is working with Speilberg on a remake of Old Boy (burn it with fire), so it all seems to be okay i guess.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think we've ever seen Di Caprio as a villain before. It sounds .... strange ,have to wait and see the results.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm excited about the film.  I just wish they had gone with someone other than Foxx.

Robert Downey Jr?  

Seriously though.  Not a fan of Foxx.  His best performance ever was as black Tony Blair on the Chappelle Show.  lol.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, thought Foxx had more support then this.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 6, 2011)

Seeing this just for Christoph Waltz. That man is epic.

In any regard this seems to be the black empowerment movie as Inglorious Basterds, the Jewish empowerment movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't forget the female empowerment movie Kill Bill.

I like Waltz too... but is he reason enough to see a film?  I still remember the deplorable Green Hornet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Wow, thought Foxx had more support then this.



The last thing he did that wasn't Shit was Collateral


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2011)

lol, this looks awesome. Wierd title though, as "Django" suggests that it's a western........Maybe it is I guess.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 7, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Wow, thought Foxx had more support then this.


I thought he was good in Law Abiding Citizen .


----------



## Grape (Aug 30, 2011)

*Django Unchained (2012) <- Next Tarantino Joint*



			
				IMDB said:
			
		

> Django Unchained (2012)
> Drama | Western   -  25 December 2012 (USA)
> Not yet released
> (voting begins after release)
> ...



^Dope cast... Costner is questionable though.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2011)

Costner, lol.

I read it's about a slave-bounty hunter, read DiCaprio first on the cast list, and almost raged.


----------



## kru3ger (Aug 30, 2011)

DiCaprio is playing the villain which is great in my opinion. Tarantino always has "questionable" casting that turns out amazing.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2011)

should be good i like all of tarantino's movies. and it will be interesting to see dicaprio as a villain. has he ever played one before.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 30, 2011)

Closest I've seen him as a villain was in the Departed.

Just realized the best thing about this movie is that we may get some more Morricone tracks revitalized.


----------



## kru3ger (Aug 30, 2011)

I believe  Tarantino plans on having Morricone do the score. Which would be awesome.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 31, 2011)

Sounds cool but why Mississippi?

I hope this isn't like kill bill but i'm imagining it can be.

Jamie and Samuel are gonna eating be dat watermelon in the slave times


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 31, 2011)

already made this thread


----------



## Rod (Aug 31, 2011)

This is not the first time he visits the Django character, Quentin has had a collaboration to director Takashi Milke in the making of "Sukiyaki Western Django" (that tells the origins of the character), an inverted Kill Bill with instead of Cowboys with Katanas, here you have Samurais with Guns.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

Sounds weird and awesome at the same time.


----------



## Gonder (Aug 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm excited about the film.  I just wish they had gone with someone other than Foxx.
> 
> Robert Downey Jr?
> 
> Seriously though.  Not a fan of Foxx.  His best performance ever was as black Tony Blair on the Chappelle Show.  lol.



your being a bit harsh on foxx here he was fantastic in Ray he won oscar for that performance.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

wonder if tarintino will ever do a movie just about vega bros


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2011)

Gabe said:


> should be good i like all of tarantino's movies.



*cough* Kill Bill *cough*


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know if I like Decaprio as choice for slave master, people like him so he may come across as sympathetic like Edward Norton in AHX.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 4, 2011)

Bump bump bump.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 4, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I don't know if I like Decaprio as choice for slave master, people like him so he may come across as sympathetic like Edward Norton in AHX.



well, he'll probably convert and turn good in the end, cause dicaprio is a tool


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 27, 2012)

word is Django Unchained is oscar award material. Script is on the net. 



TV.com


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2012)

Jamie Foxx though


----------



## Bart (Apr 27, 2012)

I've read the script last year btw :3

This'll be Tarantino's masterpiece, beyond any doubt ~

@Ennoea, Foxx's still a really good actor though.

P.S. Zero, remove the script from the page becuase it should be displayed on here :WOW


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

> This'll be Tarantino's masterpiece, beyond any doubt ~



I really really hope, it's been a while since I've seen Foxx in a movie but I love him as an actor.


----------



## Bart (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I really really hope, it's been a while since I've seen Foxx in a movie but I love him as an actor.



Really really is :3

The script's just amazing, so I really hope Tarantino puts it to film brilliantly, which is obviously will; but yeah not seen him in a while in a while either but yeah he's amazing, plus he sort of catapulted _Ed Sheeran_ which makes him even more amazing :WOW



Fenix Down said:


> *Closest I've seen him as a villain was in the Departed.*
> 
> Just realized the best thing about this movie is that we may get some more Morricone tracks revitalized.



Watch _The Man in the Iron Mask_ :3


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Is the ending suitably awesome and is there a lot of wonderful action? :33


----------



## Bart (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Is the ending suitably awesome and is there a lot of wonderful action? :33



The ending hmmm ;S

There's a lot of action but I do hope the ending's changed ever so slightly, but I guess on screen it might be a lot better than the actual text.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 21, 2012)

JGL, SBC and Kurt Russel all dropped out ... shit must be really controversial 
Walton Goggins'ss character merged with Russel's... and I Fassbender is rumored to replace SBC.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

This movie sounds terrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

SBC?

Who the fuck is that?


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Yahoo DSL?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

Upgrade your RAM and get an SSD to aleviate the bottleneck while playing your high-end TPS with max FPS make sure you Internet's MBPS allows for lowest LMS.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

SSD is still in an early stage, I bought one to test it out and it was too buggy. Wait a few years for a few generations of improvements.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

I've been wanting to get one, but I keep seeing the bad reports so I'm waiting myself.

I think whatever stock is supported the most by SSD would be a solid investment right now though.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

I'd still wait it out. Even tho HHD's can be buggier. All the Hard Drives I've had have shat out on me.


----------



## Pseudo (May 21, 2012)

LOL Costner.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

I still have my reservations about watching ANY movie about slave freedom.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I still have my reservations about watching ANY movie about slave freedom.



Racist         .


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Yer not really mad, lol.


----------



## Bart (May 23, 2012)

*Django Unchained description - praised at Cannes Film Festival*


*"Django Unchained"*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally, we saw the Weinstein Company logo, the Columbia logo, and seven minutes of pure unfiltered pleasure began.  I think it's safe to say there is no movie in production right now that I want to see more than this one, and this may have made the wait harder, not easier.

The opening images are of slaves, with bare backs criss-crossed with whip-scars and bare feet, marched along through day and night, across a desert, through a forest.  The men leading the slaves along, riding on horseback, hear someone else in the woods, and they stop.

"Who's that stumbling around in the dark?  State your business or prepare to get winged!"

A wagon comes riding up out of the darkness, and sitting at the reigns is Christoph Waltz.  On top of the wagon, there's a giant tooth mounted on a spring.  "Calm yourselves, gentlemen, I mean you no harm.  I'm Dr. King Schultz, and this is my horse Fritz."

Fritz blows a greeting at the mention of his name.

The men peer at him suspiciously.  "You a doctor?"

"Affirmative."

"What kind of doctor?"

Waltz sloooooowly turns and looks up at the self-explanatory tooth.  "Dentist."  There's a jump in time as Schultz makes his pitch, slowly walking up the line of slaves, looking at each face in the light from his lantern.  "Among your inventory I've been led to believe is a specimen I'm keen to acquire."  He stops on Jamie Foxx, who won't even meet his eyes at first.  "What's your name?"

When Foxx replies, it's low.  "Django."

"Then you're exactly the one I'm looking for."

It's obvious that the men who were leading the slaves aren't eager to make a deal with him.  "Hey, no sale."  One of them draws a gun on Waltz, who seems unimpressed.

"My good man, did you simply get carried away with your dramatic gesture, or are you pointing your weapon at me with lethal intention?"  In response, the rest of the men also draw their guns, all of them cocking them.  Waltz seems both disappointed and resigned at their response, sighing.  "Oh, very well."  Without hesitation, he fires three times.

James Russo, playing one of the men, ends up screaming, pinned under a fallen horse.  "I'm gonna lose this leg!" he bellows as Waltz gets closer.

Waltz shrugs.  "No doubt."  One more gunshot, and then the slaves are free.  Waltz advises Foxx, as he begins to dress himself, "If I were you, I'd take that winter coat."  And like that, the two of them ride away.

As they ride into a town together, people stop, watching them both go by.  "What's everybody staring at?" Waltz asks.

"They ain't never seen no ^ (use bro) on a horse before," Foxx responds.

"What is this bizarre obsession they have with you riding a horse?"

"Are you asking me why white people do what they do?"

A Johnny Cash song kicks in on the soundtrack, because nothing says ominous like Johnny Cash singing about graves.  Waltz and Foxx sit in a saloon together, talking, the entire place empty except for them.  Foxx asks, "What kind of dentist are you?"

"These days, I practice a new profession.  Bounty hunter."

"You kill people.. and they give you a reward?"

"The badder they are, the bigger the reward.  Which brings me to you.  I'm looking for the Brittle brothers."  And as this next exchange takes place, we see a flashback to Django with his wife Broomhilda, played by Kerry Washington, as they are torn apart by the aforementioned Brittle brothers.

"I know what they look like," Foxx says.  "They stole my wife."

"I would like the two of us to enter into an agreement.  We visit every plantation out there until we find them.  Once the final Brittle brother lies dead in the dust, I'll take you to rescue your wife.  Handsome cowboy hat included."  That is one elegant distillation of the film's sprawling plot.

What I was most concerned about with the casting of Foxx was that he simply wouldn't look like he was of the times.  He's such a modern presence that it seemed hard for me to picture.  But looking at him here, listening to his line readings, seeing him in the world that Tarantino has captured, I am sold.  I love the way he's portraying the West, and it feels to me like the far more dirty low-rent cousins to Sergio Leone, the guys whose names aren't thrown around by movie snobs.  It is a beautiful use of real locations, and it feels suitably epic.

"Why do you care what happens to me?  Why do you care if I find my wife?"

"You're just not ready to go off on your own.  You'll get hurt.  While we're together, I'll teach you a few things you're going to need to know."  Little by little, we see Django cleaning up, starting to pull himself together.  He goes from rough slave to polished cowboy, and he and Waltz look great together.  There's a real energy between them, even in these clips.  It's obvious that Walsh is feasting on this script like it's a buffet and he's a starving man.

We see the two of them in the snow, Waltz coaching him on how to shoot.  "Smooth is more important than fast, and more important than smooth is accurate."  He demonstrates with a few shots.  "Once you get smooth, then you get fast."  Foxx responds by drawing his gun and taking his shots, blowing the head clean off the snowman that Waltz built for a target.  Waltz smiles, impressed.  "I think it's safe to say you're faster than a snowman."

The Johnny Cash song ends, and we cut to a scene as Django and Schultz come riding up the main road on the property of Spencer Bennet, played here by Don Johnson, who has the smarm turned up to about 1000.  Once again, Schultz is in his dentist wagon, and Foxx rides alongside on his horse, dressed in an absolutely absurd blue suit.  "My name is Dr. King Schultz, this is my valet Django, and these are our horses Tony and Fritz"

This time, both horses give a noise of greeting, as if on cue.

Johnson, watching them from the balcony of his house, seems unimpressed.  "Well, what if I say I don't like you or your fancy-pants ^ (use bro)?"

"Mr. Bennet, if you are the businessman I've been led to believe you to be, I have 5000 things I might say that could change your mind."

A big smile creeps across Johnson's face.  "Well, come on inside, and get yourself something cool to drink.  Betina!"

Miriam Glover, playing one of Bennet's slaves, steps up.  "Yes'm, Big Daddy?"

To Waltz: "What's your ^ (use bro)'s name again?"

"Django."

"Betina, sugar, could you take Django here around the property and show him all the pretty stuff?"

"As you will, Big Daddy."

Before they go inside, Waltz stops Johnson.  "Mr. Bennet, I must warn you that Django is a free man.  He cannot be treated like a slave.  Within the bounds of good taste, he needs to be treated as an extension of myself."

"Understood, Shultz."  Once more, Johnson calls down.  "Uh, Betina, sugar?"

"Yes?"

"Django isn't a slave.  Django is a free man.  Y'understand?"

"Yes'm, Big Daddy."  To Foxx.  "Come on."

As she leads Foxx away, they start to talk.  "Whatchoo do for your master?"

"Didn't you hear him tell you I ain't no slave?"

"So you really free?"

"Yes.  I am."

"You mean you wanna dress like that?"  Trust me when you see the electric blue suit they've got Foxx in, you'll see why that's a laugh out loud line.

"Betina, we're looking for three white men, three overseers.  The name is Brittle. You know 'em?"

She doesn't hesitate and just points.  "Well, one's over in that field."  Foxx's reaction is priceless.  That is not what he expected to hear, and he's got no reason to hesitate.  There's a great shot of Bennet and Schultz sitting inside talking, and we see through a window as Django storms by in the background.

We see M.C. Gainey as Big John Brittle, preparing to whip a slave woman he's got stripped to the waist, as Betina asks, "Is that who you was looking for?"

As the slave closes her eyes and begs, crying "I ain't gonna do it again! I ain't gonna do it again!", MC Gainey prepares his whip, obviously enjoying himself.

"After this," he says, preparing to strike, "we'll see if you break eggs again."

Before he can swing, though, Django stops behind him, and calls out "JOHN BRITTLE."

Gainey turns, realizes who he's looking at, and freezes.  Foxx doesn't wait, though.  He just pulls his gun and fires, blowing a hole in Gainey's chest.  He goes down hard, and Django steps up, stares down at him.  "I like the way you die, boy."

And with that, James Brown's "The Big Payback" kicks in on the soundtrack, big and brash and rowdy, just like the film appears to be.  We finally see Leonardo Di Caprio in character as Calvin, dressed well but with rotten teeth, and he addresses Django and Schultz.  "We got us a fight going on that's a good bit of fun."

His character, Calvin Candie, is one of the most pivotal in the film, and we see a bit of Waltz and Foxx trying to win his confidence.  He mentions that one of his men said, "You looked over my African flesh, and you was not too impressed.  You wanna buy a beat-ass ^ (use bro) from me?  Those are the beat-ass ^ (use bro) I'm wiling to sell."

It's Foxx who responds, "He don't want the ^ (use bro) you wanna sell.  He wants the ^ (use bro) you don't want to sell."
 As the song pauses for a moment, Candie sizes them up again.  "Gentlemen, you had my curiosity, but now you have my attention."

So many quick shots start to pile up in the footage at this point.  There was an amazing shot of Schultz firing his gun and one of the casings flips up out of the chamber and gets stuck in his hat.  Lots of blood.  Big nasty squirts of it.  At one point, Foxx snarls, "You even touch your guns, you die," and it looks like quite a few people must touch their guns, because there is a rapid-fire montage of gunplay and mayhem, along with Leone-like title cards for each of the main characters including Kerry Washington.  We also get a quick look at Walton Goggins, who I hear has delighted Tarantino so far on the shoot, and whose role is evidently growing each day.

Finally, as the trailer wraps up, Waltz asks Foxx, "So, how do you like the bounty hunting business?"  A few more shots of Django raining pain down on some well-deserving targets, the James Brown back and kicked up even louder now.

After a few more deaths, we see Foxx again, and he comes the closest we see in the whole trailer to a smile.  "What's not to like?"

The last bit is in a saloon, and none other than Franco Nero, the original Django from the 1966 film, is sitting next to Jamie Foxx, and asks him, "What's your name?"

Foxx replies, this time without any hesitation or shame,  "Django.  The 'd' is silent."

*Source:*


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

It's about a freed slave right? Not interested.


----------



## Khyle (May 23, 2012)

My most awaited movie after The Hobbit.

Tarantino always delivers (yes, even in Death Proof ) and the awesome cast only makes it even more promising.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

Planet Terror sucked, whereas Death Proof was good IMO.


----------



## mangakagirl (May 24, 2012)

I am looking forward to this film, Christoph Waltz (Best actor there is) in a Tarantino film is a must watch!!!!
December 25 cannot come soon enough.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2012)

Khyle said:


> My most awaited movie after The Hobbit.
> 
> Tarantino always delivers (yes, even in Death Proof ) and the awesome cast only makes it even more promising.



i  agree, i loved the story about the ditch.



			
				majorthor said:
			
		

> It's about a freed slave right? Not interested.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (May 24, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> Seeing this just for Christoph Waltz. That man is epic.



This. So much this.

I'm excited for this movie. I haven't seen too many Tarantino films, but this movie sounds like fun.


----------



## Bart (May 25, 2012)

A bit surprised that Tarantino's having Calvin Candle sport rotten teeth


----------



## mangakagirl (May 26, 2012)

There are some good rumors going around 

i guess now i might go see prometheus =/


----------



## Bart (May 26, 2012)

It's not a rumour          ^^


----------



## mangakagirl (May 26, 2012)

kool then =D, its been confirmed.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 27, 2012)

My boy Leo is going to be amazing in this.


----------



## Pseudo (May 28, 2012)




----------



## mangakagirl (May 28, 2012)

new django photos !!!


----------



## Bart (May 28, 2012)

Amazing new pics btw :3


----------



## mangakagirl (May 29, 2012)

ikr, waltz and jamie look soo badass !!


----------



## Bart (May 29, 2012)

Indeeedy ^^


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 31, 2012)

cant wait


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2012)

mangakagirl said:


> ikr, waltz and jamie look soo badass !!


Really?  I think the costumes look really shitty.


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2012)

How do they?  They look right out of the era.


----------



## mangakagirl (Jun 3, 2012)

Dr. King Schultz is a sophisticated BAMF, and a sharp dressed fucking Boss; 
so yes, i like the costumes =/


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BcaIRqqDYT8[/YOUTUBE]
Cant wait he is my role model


----------



## mangakagirl (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL =D nice video straight to my favs =3


----------



## Khyle (Jun 4, 2012)

What a boss. 

And with the lovely M?lanie Laurent of all people


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2012)

Mider T said:


> How do they?  They look right out of the era.


Because Rukia's a hater.


----------



## mangakagirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey guys just found out about this,

Django unchained trailer premieres on Entertainment Tonight program on Wednesday June 6. YES!!!!!
 as franky would say this week is super~


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dIGKwpwF1t8[/YOUTUBE]
Trailer tomorrow


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2012)

Glorious


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope we get some Samuel Jackson and some Walton Goggins in the trailer tomorrow


----------



## mangakagirl (Jun 6, 2012)

I keep watching this like there is no tomorrow 
this movie is so epic it needs trailer for its trailer 
I am impressed with dicaprio.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2012)

The new trailer was very underwhelming.



I probably will skip this shit.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2012)

We get it you're not looking forward to this movie :|


----------



## Mider T (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't get how you can skip this movie.:/


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dicaprio reminds me of Pitt in IB... and Waltz reminds me of himself in the same movie... however I read the script and shit is amazing.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2012)

Parallax said:


> We get it you're not looking forward to this movie :|


Someone should keep track of how many times he says this.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rC8VJ9aeB_g[/YOUTUBE]
I ve read the script and you wont believe the reason Leo is screaming


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2012)

I'll gut you if you spoil.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 7, 2012)

If QT continues like this I can see his next film being about aliens having their revenge and destroying earth


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2012)

I love how it feels like Christoph Waltz is the leading man.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2012)

haha, Franco Nero making a cameo. Good one.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

A bounty hunter named Jango.........hmm where have I heard that before?


----------



## Bart (Jun 7, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'll gut you if you spoil.



Eeeeeeeek ;O



Zen-aku said:


> I love how it feels like Christoph Waltz is the leading man.



Without spoiling the film can't say a lot about that but don't think you're right haha ...



The World said:


> A bounty hunter named Jango.........hmm where have I heard that before?



It's Django not Jango


----------



## Lmao (Jun 7, 2012)

Must-see list updated.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2012)

I think Jamie Foxx was a poor decision.


----------



## Khyle (Jun 7, 2012)

Foxx might have worked on subpar movies lately but he was amazing at _Ray_ imo. He can be a great actor if the material he's given is good enough. And Tarantino sure knows how to provide that.


----------



## Bart (Jun 7, 2012)

Lmao said:


> Must-see list updated.



^^



Rukia said:


> I think Jamie Foxx was a poor decision.



I disagree Rukia :3

Wait, who would you have chosen then? 



Khyle said:


> Foxx might have worked on subpar movies lately but he was amazing at _Ray_ imo. He can be a great actor if the material he's given is good enough. And Tarantino sure knows how to provide that.



Exactly exactly exactly :WOW


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2012)

Bart said:


> Wait, who would you have chosen then?


Ejiofor, Elba, or an unknown.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

Trailer looked good but I was expecting something a bit different, something darker and more violent.  Oh well, I will still watch this.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2012)

The World said:


> A bounty hunter named Jango.........hmm where have I heard that before?





Bart said:


> It's Django not Jango


I think he's talking about Jango Fett.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2012)

elba? he's not american, i think  u need an american to play a freed slave out for revenge, if i think i know the script.  and i'm a big elba fan, but i hate that type of miscasting.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 7, 2012)

That is some weird timing watching this trailer after reading a comic that shares a lot in common with it although minus the whole Bounty Hunter angle.


----------



## mali (Jun 7, 2012)

>Tarantino
>Some fight da powa sauce

Epic shit right thurr.


----------



## mangakagirl (Jun 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The new trailer was very underwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably will skip this shit.





Rukia said:


> I think Jamie Foxx was a poor decision.


----------



## Bart (Jun 7, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> elba? he's not american, i think  u need an american to play a freed slave out for revenge, if i think i know the script.  and i'm a big elba fan, but i hate that type of miscasting.



Oooo really? 

Well you're going have problems with Chiwetel Ejiofor playing Solomon Northup then :WOW


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2012)

it 's not a big deal


----------



## Kage (Jun 7, 2012)

I just saw the trailer for this. gives me very 'kill bill' feels but that's not surprising considering the director.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

Bart said:


> Eeeeeeeek ;O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The D is silent.


----------



## mangakagirl (Jun 7, 2012)

this tumblr site has some nice gifs of the trailer ^^.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 7, 2012)

Didn't know this was gonna be a comedy.


----------



## mangakagirl (Jun 13, 2012)

New footage from the international teaser trailer

edit:
Now the international trailer was released with lots of new scenes
"I Think I'm In Love"
best part of it XD


----------



## Bart (Jul 11, 2012)

Bumped for significance ;D


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2012)

I was expecting news or something...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's news http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...t-reveal-django-details-at-comic-con-20120714

Shaft's ancestors huh?


----------



## mangakagirl (Jul 19, 2012)

The complete Django Unchained Comic Con Panel in HD :
Also


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2012)

Spike Lee ain't happy (but then when is he happy):



> "American Slavery Was Not A Sergio Leone Spaghetti Western.It Was A Holocaust.My Ancestors Are Slaves.Stolen From Africa.I Will Honour Them," he recently tweeted.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd be surprised if Spike Lee wasn't angry


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 24, 2012)

Spike Lee would rather Tarantino make a woefully inaccurate but amazingly bad WW2 movie about black people I suppose.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]pPZdz7Pe9mk[/YOUTUBE]
Tarantino becoming black


----------



## Furious George (Dec 24, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> Spike Lee would rather Tarantino make a woefully inaccurate but amazingly bad WW2 movie about black people I suppose.



No, you just missed the point! He was saying things with the camera! He isn't a jealous hack at all!


----------



## The Big G (Dec 25, 2012)

Anyone see this yet?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm watching it tomorrow.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 25, 2012)

Annual snob Tarantino dick riding begins.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2012)

Let's hope it's better than the crap that was Inglorious.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 25, 2012)

Spike is really annoying these days. I'll never forgive him for _Miracle at St. Anna_


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 25, 2012)

it's not coming out in Indonesia, which is not awesome....


----------



## The Big G (Dec 25, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Let's hope it's better than the crap that was Inglorious.



Inglorious was Legendary


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't even remember that much of Inglorious.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Annual snob Tarantino dick riding begins.



QT has made 8 flicks in 20 years so its not annual...
and I prefer Tarantino dick riding than nerdgasms over retarded comic book flicks by people who can count the films they ve seen in their lives with their fingers...


----------



## The Big G (Dec 25, 2012)

I enjoyed it immensely...but I could see where some movie goers would get offend. 

All the male genital mutilation(and near mutilation) made me cringe in terror.


----------



## U mad bro (Dec 25, 2012)

This movie  shits on every movie that came out this year.(Which really isnt that big of an accomplishment) People will disagree but they can suck a dick for all I care. It was good as pulp fiction in my opinion.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 25, 2012)

Simply amazing film.  

Post other comments later.


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 25, 2012)

I really enjoyed the movie a lot. Some parts felt like it dragged a bit, but overall I would rank it one of my favorite films by him.


----------



## Khyle (Dec 26, 2012)

Damn, a whole month until it arrives to my country 

Oh, and I liked Inglorious. Yeah, it was not his best movie, but Hans Landa was so awesome.


----------



## Jay. (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol Will Smith.


Doing the same mistake like with matrix 


Turning good roles down.



Guess he didn't want to share the spotlight with di caprio, waltz and jackson 




This guy and his ego 


he'd play in a shitty movie like wild, wild, west anyday, as long as he is the only big star in it.


I love Will Smith but what the fuck 


Anyway Jamie Foxx is smooth as fuck.



Will def. watch this. Especially because Waltz, DiCapria and Jackson are part of my favorite actors.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 26, 2012)

I dont think he declined because of his ego.
He is just too afraid to ruin his family-friendly image... by taking a role of a black guy who likes stomping white people's skulls.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 26, 2012)

You guys are making me jealous.....-__-..Indonesian theaters are not playing it anywhere (well, at least not currently), i just hope i will be able to see this in theaters as soon as i can...

anyway, for those who have watched it, how balanced was the movie in terms of action and dialogue (i mean the runtime is quite long, 2hrs 45min, i can't imagine Tarantino making this movie almost fully verbose, there must have been some high-octane action slipped in somehow [i've seen bits of it in the trailer but i wanna know for sure])

and am i the only one thinking this movie would give samuel l. jackson his long-coveted oscar? i mean initially Leonardo DiCaprio was the one hyped for the title but lately Samuel L. Jackson has been gaining a considerable amount of buzz...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 26, 2012)

I seriously think this takes the place of reservoir dogs as Qt's best movie.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 26, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> I seriously think this takes the place of reservoir dogs as Qt's best movie.



That good huh? 

Also, you meant Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2012)

- re-posting this from the rate thread -

*Django Unchained* ~ A-

Besides the humor and bloody violence (and I mean bloody), what makes Django really entertaining are the characters and how they evolve (Schultz), or devolve (Django), over the course of the film. With a subject such as slavery, it's easy to come across as heavy handed in portraying a message or theme, but Tarantino rarely, if ever, does so. The only really notable drawback is the somewhat poor editing, but everything else here is top notch stuff. Schultz probably gives my favorite performance here. DiCaprio's character was enjoyable, and as was he, but I honestly feel like he should have been chewed the scenery a bit more than he did. Foxx was fine too, but nothing special.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> That good huh?
> 
> Also, you meant Pulp Fiction.



Reservoir dogs is better than pulp fiction


----------



## superattackpea (Dec 26, 2012)

This really might be the best movie he's made. You can tell he put everything into it and it comes out spectacular.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2012)

_Pulp Fiction_ is definitely Tarantino's magnum opus. I wouldn't say _Django's_ on that level, but it might be my favorite after it.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 26, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Reservoir dogs is better than pulp fiction



So than it wasn't a mistake and you're just wrong? Okay then.



Stunna said:


> _Pulp Fiction_ is definitely Tarantino's magnum opus. I wouldn't say _Django's_ on that level, but it might be my favorite after it.





I may see it this week.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So than it wasn't a mistake and you're just wrong? Okay then.



If you know anything about writing reservoir dogs is better than pulp fiction. If your ignorant of the literary arts then yeah I guess you could say pulp fiction is better.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2012)

Bro, you said that Pixar and Disney were the only quality producers of animated films.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 26, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> If you know anything about writing reservoir dogs is better than pulp fiction. If your ignorant of the literary arts then yeah I guess you could say pulp fiction is better.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Guyz pleasetalk about the film and not pulp fiction vs reservoir dogs...


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't think Tarantino will be able to outdo what he did in Pulp Fiction, i mean as stunna said, it's his masterpiece...

it's practically the same as saying that Coppola won't be able to churn out a better movie than the Godfather....or Fincher not being able to outdo himself for Fight Club

and Pulp Fiction is head over heels above Reservoir dogs, bro....i like RD alrite but Pulp Fiction felt more ambitious and bigger...(it was clear he's got bigger ideas for PF than RD...)

and the movie is com in' to Indonesia in March, the theatre chose to put Parental Guidance instead in the coming soon list -_____________-


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Fincher's best films are the social network and zodiac.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 27, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Fincher's best films are the social network and zodiac.



The Social Network i his second best movie, and Zodiac may be his third

but we digress, let's end the talk right here


----------



## superattackpea (Dec 27, 2012)

TylerDurden said:


> *I don't think Tarantino will be able to outdo what he did in Pulp Fiction*, i mean as stunna said, it's his masterpiece...
> 
> it's practically the same as saying that Coppola won't be able to churn out a better movie than the Godfather....or Fincher not being able to outdo himself for Fight Club
> 
> ...



Until you see this movie you just can't make that statement


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 27, 2012)

I saw it today. It was highly entertaining. I would say it definitely does a great job getting you into the story and caring about the characters. Unlike most of Tarantino's films with large ensemble casts this one was more intimate with the main focus on Django and Shultz. By the end you were really gripped wondering what was going to happen to Django and if he would make it out ok. 

Hard to compare this to other Tarantino films because it was really a departure from how he usually does stuff. If anything I saw parallels with Kill Bill more than anything else.


----------



## Burke (Dec 27, 2012)

Amazing movie, i think some may agree when i say that the humor detracted a bit


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

I probably wouldn't have enjoyed it as much without the comedy.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 28, 2012)

I loved the on-purpose corny ending


----------



## dream (Dec 28, 2012)

Just came back from watching the movie, really enjoyed this movie for the most part.  There were some moments that made me roll my eyes but the humor and good action kept me satisfied.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 28, 2012)

I liked the movie but felt the entire Third act was a bit unnecessary


*Spoiler*: __ 



Big shootout at Candyland, captured, escapes, big shootout at Candy Land 2 hours+ into the movie? Tarantino should have just made the first shootout the finale, albeit making it a longer gunfight


----------



## kru3ger (Dec 29, 2012)

My favorite part about the ending...Dat grin.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 29, 2012)

Saw the movie last night. I'd say it's definitely my favorite movie this year. It was absolutely fantastic. Had me laughing at some scenes and holding my breath in disgust at others. 

I loved it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 29, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> I liked the movie but felt the entire Third act was a bit unnecessary
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Found this post on imdb, although its in response to the question: _'White Savior Flick or Not?'_ it pretty accurately explains the reasoning for the 3rd Act better than I could.



> No. The whole point of killing off Schultz and in such a way it damn near jeopardized everything was to make it a POINT that this is NOT a "white savior" flick.
> 
> It's true that Schultz "liberated" Django, but for his OWN purpose and agenda. Then once he did set him free, he felt, and in fact STATED he felt "responsible" for his watch over him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

That makes sense, and makes it more forgivable. However, it doesn't make it any less tiring.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 29, 2012)

Tiring? 

Isnt the last part only 15 mins long or so?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

The movie is fifteen minutes shy of three hours. I was ready to leave tbh.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2012)

oh boo hooo :|


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

You're not going to make me feel bad for the natural phenomenon known as being tired.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

Have you even seen it?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2012)

wouldn't you like to know :|


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah, that's why I asked. It'd just be funny if you were trying to give me crap over a movie you hadn't seen is all.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2012)

well it's more about complaining about wanting to leave when you should have known how long the movie was as opposed to the actual quality of said film

ie shut up stunna :|


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

Quality can be gauged by how quickly, if ever, the movie tires you out. People criticize movies like _The Dark Knight_ and _Return of the King_ for having overly long climaxes/endings all the time.


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2012)

For me, the movie was entertaining enough to not be bothered by the running time.  There were some scenes that I felt went on a bit too long but none of them were in the end.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2012)

So what was your favorite music track? 

Mine was when one of the tunes from "Django" plays when Django confronts the Brittle Brothers.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 31, 2012)

Samual L. Motherfucking Jackson


----------



## dream (Dec 31, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> So what was your favorite music track?
> 
> Mine was when one of the tunes from "Django" plays when Django confronts the Brittle Brothers.



Mine was _100 Black Coffins_, not because of the quality of the song but by how caught up guard I was when I heard it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2012)

Anybody think jamie foxx's rubber penis was hilariously hairy and purple


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm just realizing that was DiCaprio and not Pitt lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 31, 2012)

So is spike  lee   the  biggest bitch in hollywood or what?


----------



## Reyes (Dec 31, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> So is spike  lee   the  biggest bitch in hollywood or what?



What did he do now?


----------



## dream (Dec 31, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> What did he do now?





> "I can't speak on it 'cause I'm not gonna see it," Lee said. "All I'm going to say is that it's disrespectful to my ancestors. That's just me. ... I'm not speaking on behalf of anybody else."
> 
> Later, he tweeted about the film, which stars Jamie Foxx as a slave who kills slave owners in the Deep South while trying to rescue his wife from a brutal plantation owner.
> 
> "American Slavery Was Not A Sergio Leone Spaghetti Western. It Was A Holocaust. My Ancestors Are Slaves. Stolen From Africa.I Will Honor Them," Lee tweeted.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2013)

Newest Spike Lee Joint should be called "Haterade"


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> I'm just realizing that was DiCaprio and not Pitt lol



You...don't know actors very well do you?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

Who gives a fuck about what Spike Lee says, just ignore him


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2013)

Spike      Lee.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2013)

Jay. said:


> Lol Will Smith.
> 
> 
> Doing the same mistake like with matrix
> ...



He wasn't the only one to turn down a role for this movie:/


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2013)

Spike Lee I can understand being retarded. But what upsets the shit out of me is seeing Katt Williams utter such absolute retarded drivel about this movie. Askingwho  gave Taratino permission to use the N-word.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 3, 2013)

I am gonna go see this movie in a couple of days. Cant FRIKKING WAIT!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 3, 2013)

Bender said:


> Spike Lee I can understand being retarded. But what upsets the shit out of me is seeing Katt Williams utter such absolute retarded drivel about this movie. Askingwho  gave Taratino permission to use the N-word.



Samuel L. Jackson Gave him permission that's who!


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 3, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Anybody think jamie foxx's rubber penis was hilariously hairy and purple



Jaime Foxx's 'penis' was shown? I saw the hairy testicles, but I was under the impression that they were avoiding showing it. Oh well, I guess I missed it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 3, 2013)

Spike Lee is just upset about the fact that he didn't get to make it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> Jaime Foxx's 'penis' was shown? I saw the hairy testicles, but I was under the impression that they were avoiding showing it. Oh well, I guess I missed it.



Yeah they showed it. Dont worry it was weird looking anyway. for his sake I hope that was fake


----------



## Ausorrin (Jan 3, 2013)

I've heard good things about this movie. Definitely gonna check it out soon


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 7, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> I'm just realizing that was DiCaprio and not Pitt lol


Now all them pretty white boys look alike don't they. You really don't know your shit hahaha.

Spike Lee needs to stfu. Movies like these have done before. This is not a movie to belittle african americans. Also it's fucking fiction. With all due respect, they used to call black people that time, ^ (use bro). Why the fuck are people making a fuss about that? It's not like Tarentino is going around saying it's okay for people to say that word right now.
How the hell is it disrespectful? It's not like black people had it good in this movie. They still have it bad. That's why Tarentino portrayed it like that, because Afro's had it bad back then.


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2013)

Dude. that one chick talking like she was in present-day Atlanta was fucked up.

Overall it's just a bad movie. Tarantino's worst by far.


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2013)

You know what else was blaxploitation? Slavery


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 7, 2013)

The 1st act was a masterpiece. No doubt.
The 2nd had a lot of cinematic magic as well.
Dicaprio's skulls. The shootout etc.
I am not sure the 3rd one was necessary, but the argument that this aint another white saviour film actually makes sense.
The ending was perfect.


----------



## Honzou (Jan 10, 2013)

probably the funniest part of the movie.
Link removed


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 10, 2013)

am i the only one thinking Samuel L. Jackson should have been nominated over Waltz in the oscars? His portrayal was surprisingly effective and he pretty much stole every scene he was in...i don't concur with all the love for DiCaprio, he was good, but he didn't seem like he "transformed" like Jackson....

and QT has to nab the best screenplay award...it will be funny if Mark Boal outdoes him again (he undeservingly did in 2010)


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 10, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> The 1st act was a masterpiece. No doubt.
> The 2nd had a lot of cinematic magic as well.
> Dicaprio's skulls. The shootout etc.
> I am not sure the 3rd one was necessary, but the argument that this aint another white saviour film actually makes sense.
> The ending was perfect.



i thought the 2nd and the 3rd acts were where the movie really shone...there was no development to the storyline whatsoever in the first act (though the Christoph Waltz were most impressive in that part and the scenes in Don Johnson's plantation were a major laugh)

and yeah, the ending was perfect...that's classic cinema for you


----------



## Jay. (Jan 10, 2013)

was there a raping scene?

I don't washington to be raped?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]eBoFdK1Wurs[/YOUTUBE]
cum moment


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2013)

^Love it. pek


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 11, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> [YOUTUBE]eBoFdK1Wurs[/YOUTUBE]
> cum moment


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4J_MS9MEHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 11, 2013)

I loved this movie, I am going to go rewatch it again because of the terrible audience though.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Schultz shooting Candie




Is the lulziest and most badass moment in the movie for me.pek  pek pek


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 13, 2013)

Mider T said:


> You...don't know actors very well do you?



He looked very similar to Pitt in Inglorious Bastards. I just wasn't paying very close attention. 

Props to DiCaprio. Dude was stellar along with most of the cast.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 13, 2013)

Some tell me if brunhilde gets raped


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's implied she had been prior to the movie, but she isn't during the movie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 13, 2013)

Kerry Washington is fine as fuck bro


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 16, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Dude. that one chick talking like she was in present-day Atlanta was fucked up.
> 
> Overall it's just a bad movie. Tarantino's worst by far.



It was a slave-speak that influenced that type of..."dialect"...today


----------



## Euraj (Jan 19, 2013)

Don't know why he shot that white lady at the end, but I thought it was a pretty good movie. Been wonderin if it's a white redemption disguised as a blaxploitation.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 19, 2013)

Bender said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That it was. 

But then again, everything would've been easier if he hadn't done it. 

They were ready to walk out of there with Brunhilde.



Grape Krush said:


> Dude. that one chick talking like she was in present-day Atlanta was fucked up.



You mean the one who showed Django where the Brittle brothers were?


----------



## Khyle (Jan 20, 2013)

Finally watched "Django". And I enjoyed and loved every minute of it. Can't get enough of Tarantino. 

One of the best movies of the last years imo.  


And the music. Oh, man, the OST was superb.


----------



## Cinna (Jan 20, 2013)

Finally watched this. pek


----------



## Brian (Jan 21, 2013)

Schultz was such a bad ass, shooting sheriff's and blowing up wagons, and he went out like a boss. 

Waltz and Sam Jackson's roles really stood out for me and I really enjoyed the OST.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 21, 2013)

Brian said:


> Schultz was such a bad ass, shooting sheriff's and blowing up wagons, and he went out like a boss.
> 
> Waltz and Sam Jackson's roles really stood out for me and I really enjoyed the OST.



Yeah, i hears the soundtrack for a full weekend...Tarantino really did his homewor
 I especially liked the Unchained track and tritoli


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 21, 2013)

Was released here last week and I watched it earlier today. Really enjoyed it. It was a pleasant surprise. Love all the funny moments they had and the characters were nice. I barely recognized Jackson at first. They did a good job with his transformation. And I really liked Schultz.


----------



## Bender (Jan 21, 2013)

Luiz said:


> That it was.
> 
> But then again, everything would've been easier if he hadn't done it.
> 
> ...



Candie shouldn't  have asked Schultz to shake his hand then. 

and like Schultz said


----------



## Salem (Jan 21, 2013)

Am I the only one who noticed the visual error in the scene before Calvin Candie ordered his dogs to mutilate D'Artagnan? During the dialog between Candie and Schultz it seemed as if DiCaprio was being filmed in front of a green screen. I wonder if the original footage was somehow damaged or corrupt (or if the projector at the theater I went to was malfunctioning).


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 21, 2013)

Bender said:


> Candie shouldn't  have asked Schultz to shake his hand then.
> 
> and like Schultz said



Fair enough. 



Guilty King said:


> Was released here last week and I watched it earlier today. Really enjoyed it. It was a pleasant surprise. Love all the funny moments they had and the characters were nice. I barely recognized Jackson at first. They did a good job with his transformation. And I really liked Schultz.



I didn't recognize him at all. Then I read somewhere that was him and I thought "What? That small and chubby old man?"


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 22, 2013)

I wasn't sure at first but the minute he started talking, I was sure lol


----------



## Harbour (Jan 22, 2013)

Almost lost my balls here:
[YOUTUBE]TLwjCvxp8AQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Khyle (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah that part was hilarious. The whole theater was laughing their asses off.

And it was nice -and unexpected- seeing Jonah Hill in the movie.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 22, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Almost lost my balls here:
> [YOUTUBE]TLwjCvxp8AQ[/YOUTUBE]



One of the funniest scenes in the movie. Everybody was laughing with it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Cinna (Jan 23, 2013)

I have been thinking about this for some time: Quentin likes to put violence in his movies, or rather show the violent part of life (after all, this very instance there is probably someone somewhere dying a horrible death ? la Tarantino or even worse. Probably worse). And many people criticize him for that. 

When watching Django I couldn't help but think, while all this is pretty violent (like the lashings and the other harsh punishments for slaves) all this did happen. It's not some kind of figment of Quentin's imagination. And some things apparently were cut, because it was too gruesome and real for the actors as well.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 23, 2013)

I think people are just too used to a PG-13 depiction of violence from the media. So when someone comes and shows things as they are, and maybe a little exaggerated because Tarantino does get a bit over the top occasionally, people just don't like it.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 24, 2013)

they need to show this movie in the kiddie classrooms across america


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 24, 2013)

Grandia said:


> they need to show this movie in the kiddie classrooms across america



What a lovely idea that is lol


----------



## Psychic (Jan 24, 2013)

Luiz said:


>





Cinna said:


> I have been thinking about this for some time: Quentin likes to put violence in his movies, or rather show the violent part of life (after all, this very instance there is probably someone somewhere dying a horrible death ? la Tarantino or even worse. Probably worse). And many people criticize him for that.
> 
> When watching Django I couldn't help but think, while all this is pretty violent (like the lashings and the other harsh punishments for slaves) all this did happen. It's not some kind of figment of Quentin's imagination. And some things apparently were cut, because it was too gruesome and real for the actors as well.



I think honestly that people with an oversized head like violence and brutality. Was it not, true story, the ancient mayans who had their head deformed via wrapping as babies, grew up to be lovers and spectators of brutal sports? They were smart, cruel, and they encourage such brutality. Is it overdone by Quentin....well I haven't seen the movie so I can't say, but he seems to have such an affinity for such and said violence, that seems quite unnecessary at times.


----------



## Jena (Jan 24, 2013)

One thing I have to say about this violence in this movie, is that the parts that were things that really happened to people (_e.g.,_ being whipped, wrestling) weren't over-the top. The over-the-top violence occurred in the scenes that were also over-the-top (like when Django shoots all the guys in the mansion).


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

That's a good point. There was a clear differentiation.


----------



## JhonnyRaincloud (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol when my friend first told me the movie was about slavery I was a little worried I wouldn't enjoy it, and it would be another heart-achy slavery movie.

I was in for a fucking surprise, lmao.

All those squishy noises of the blood, lmao. And Schlutz was a fucking badass.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 25, 2013)

So, I hear that the fact that there are black characters in this movie is causing a huge ruckus in America.

If you ask me, those who obsess over race like that are the truly racist people.

As soon as they learn that a certain series, movie or another media involves black people, they try to find something to rant about and then tell everyone they should feel enraged too.




Cinna said:


> I have been thinking about this for some time: Quentin likes to put violence in his movies, or rather show the violent part of life (after all, this very instance there is probably someone somewhere dying a horrible death ? la Tarantino or even worse. Probably worse). And many people criticize him for that.
> 
> When watching Django I couldn't help but think, while all this is pretty violent (like the lashings and the other harsh punishments for slaves) all this did happen. It's not some kind of figment of Quentin's imagination. And some things apparently were cut, because it was too gruesome and real for the actors as well.



Yep. Some people just can't handle the truth.


----------



## Cinna (Jan 25, 2013)

Jena said:


> One thing I have to say about this violence in this movie, is that the parts that were things that really happened to people (_e.g.,_ being whipped, wrestling) weren't over-the top. The over-the-top violence occurred in the scenes that were also over-the-top (like when Django shoots all the guys in the mansion).



Yes I also saw that. The violence that was "historic" was always very serious violence, while the typical "Tarantino-over-the-top-violence" always had something comedic about it. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Like the way Candie's sister was killed. Or how King blew up the early version of the KKK


 We were meant to realize the cruelness of slavery and laugh at the extremely cruel slaver owners and of course Steven.



Luiz said:


> So, I hear that the fact that there are black characters in this movie is causing a huge ruckus in America.
> 
> If you ask me, those who obsess over race like that are the truly racist people.
> 
> ...



I have observed that a lot of white people (especially in America) still feel guilty about slavery and don't like being reminded about it. That's why Schultz's character was so important. If you think about it he was rather kind of unhistorical unlikely, but I think it made white people who watched the film feel a little less uncomfortable. And of course he made it possible for Django to go and save Broomhilda. If he hadn't been there it would have just been a movie of white people mistreating blacks and probably the closest to reality. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



And of course that's what happens as soon as he dies. Some people say that the film falls apart after King dies and is not so good anymore. I think that that was intentional. Django is kind of lost without King and their masquerade. The only thing that saves him is that the white people are so upset they take their time to come up with a plan on how to punish him instead of killing him right away. And they also underestimate him, because they don't know the development he made while being free and with King. He is not an obedient slave like the others and he is not afraid and risks everything to save his wife and secure and carry our his revenge. He sees himself as equal with them and that is their downfall.




I think this movie is great


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 25, 2013)

Luiz said:


> So, I hear that the fact that there are black characters in this movie is causing a huge ruckus in America.
> 
> If you ask me, those who obsess over race like that are the truly racist people.
> 
> As soon as they learn that a certain series, movie or another media involves black people, they try to find something to rant about and then tell everyone they should feel enraged too.



Seriously? Some people really feel the need to complain about everything. Of course it is going to have black people in it since it is a movie about slavery. People now want to change history too? ....


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 25, 2013)

No, they aren't complaining that there are black people in it. But that seems to stir them to try to find something outrageous in the movie no matter what.



Cinna said:


> Yes I also saw that. The violence that was "historic" was always very serious violence, while the typical "Tarantino-over-the-top-violence" always had something comedic about it.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



And what was wrong with what happened after Schultz died?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

It just felt drawn out after the first shootout at the mansion. The movie culminated to what felt like a climax... and then it just kept going. It wasn't bad, and I'm glad it was added, but you really started to feel the length at that time.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 26, 2013)

I saw the movie a few days ago and I just have to say that it's one of the best movies Tarantino made.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 26, 2013)

This movie was full of surprises since I didn't think it would be that decent based on the subject of slavery.



Swarmy said:


> I just have to say that it's one of the best movies Tarantino made.



Agreed.

Two things that somewhat bothered me:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The rap music seemed out of place.

Steven and django not having a final shoot out.
When he threw down his cane and walked towards django I was expecting more. ):




Also, I wish I could have jumped on that toy craze before everything skyrocketed in price.

...That's life though. :/


----------



## WT (Jan 27, 2013)

King Schultz owned the movie. What a fucking boss.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

It wouldn't have made sense for a house ^ (use bro) to be able to hold his own against Django, though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2013)

Definately one of the best movies made last year. Very enjoyable.  I like QT's current trend of showing the amount of cruelty humans were capable of in the past and how socially acceptable it was.

But how has django devolved Stunna? His character seemed pretty consistant throughout .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Notice how in the beginning Django had more qualms about the deaths of innocents, or at least those who hadn't fouled him or his kin personally. Let alone in front of their families. By the end of the movie his surroundings have molded him into someone who is willing to let innocent people die if it means bringing him closer to his goals. He doesn't become a bad person, but he does visibly become more violent.

I believe that whenever there was a shot where something white was colored red by blood was also supposed to be symbolizing this. How slavery and violence results in a loss of innocence.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 27, 2013)

Ice Cream said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can agree on the first. It did feel out of place at times.


----------



## Cinna (Jan 27, 2013)

Luiz said:


> And what was wrong with what happened after Schultz died?



I don't think anything was wrong with what happened after Schultz died. I don't know what you mean to be honest. I think the ending was great.



Stunna said:


> Notice how in the beginning Django had more qualms about the deaths of innocents, or at least those who hadn't fouled him or his kin personally. Let alone in front of their families. *By the end of the movie his surroundings have molded him into someone who is willing to let innocent people die if it means bringing him closer to his goals.* He doesn't become a bad person, but he does visibly become more violent.
> 
> I believe that whenever there was a shot where something white was colored red by blood was also supposed to be symbolizing this. How slavery and violence results in a loss of innocence.



I think at the beginning he is still more conditioned to think like somebody who has no autonomy and is completely dehumanized. Towards the end and after spending more time with Schultz becomes more confident in his actions and because of the nature of his work (bounty huntung) and later his mission to save Broomhilda becomes more violent. Note that everyone whom he kills would have killed him or have him killed in no time. They were not innocent at all. He is not doing the killing out of cruelty but to protect his life and save Broomhilda. That doesn't justify his actions, but I think it's an explanation. There is no way the violence of slavery could have been thwarted by a single person let alone without using violence in return.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

I see what you mean, but what about the death of the slave that was torn apart by dogs? He killed that slave. His death could have been prevented, and was about to be, but Django had him die. Again, not because he's a bad person, but because he felt that it would be providential for him. That was a cruel act.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Notice how in the beginning Django had more qualms about the deaths of innocents, or at least those who hadn't fouled him or his kin personally. Let alone in front of their families. By the end of the movie his surroundings have molded him into someone who is willing to let innocent people die if it means bringing him closer to his goals. He doesn't become a bad person, but he does visibly become more violent.


When did he have qualms about the deaths of innocent people? Are you talking about when he first killed his bounty? He was prepared to take the shot but saw the Man with his kids. 

Anyway it wasn't his new surroundings that molded him into the Man he became at the end of the series. Sz was in the same profession and almost blew his cover when he saw the man was about to get ripped to pieces by dogs. Django's experiences before the film gave him an expectation of the violence he'd expect to see at Candy land, he'd have seen slaves ripped to pieces, whipped, degraded and brutalised so he'd realise that he'd have to keep cover for it. 

Seemed a bit heartless watching him get eaten by the dogs but ultimately he had no choice. They were working under the pretense of buying a '^ (use bro)' who would fight to death, showing human compassion and forking out money on one would blow their cover.


----------



## Cinna (Jan 27, 2013)

^ this pretty much.



Stunna said:


> I see what you mean, but what about the death of the slave that was torn apart by dogs? He killed that slave. His death could have been prevented, and was about to be, but Django had him die. Again, not because he's a bad person, but because he felt that it would be providential for him. That was a cruel act.



That indeed was a selfish and cruel act, but from his perspective as a slave he was probably used to seeing things like that. I am guessing that kind of suffering was not something unusual (unlike King, who was shaken by most of the Mandingo stuff) and he was willing to let it happen as long as it got him to his goal. For him that scene was about survival and making sure his plan went through unlike Candie who could have stopped it at any time, but didn't because he was entertained and had no regard for black people and didn't even see them as such. I guess it's complicated.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Gunners said:


> When did he have qualms about the deaths of innocent people? Are you talking about when he first killed his bounty? He was prepared to take the shot but saw the Man with his kids.


There was also the sheriff that Sz shot down in the street. Django did hesitate because of the kid, yes, but I feel like that's a hesitation he would not have had by the movie's climax.



> Anyway it wasn't his new surroundings that molded him into the Man he became at the end of the series. Sz was in the same profession and almost blew his cover when he saw the man was about to get ripped to pieces by dogs. Django's experiences before the film gave him an expectation of the violence he'd expect to see at Candy land, he'd have seen slaves ripped to pieces, whipped, degraded and brutalised so he'd realise that he'd have to keep cover for it.


These are good points, but I think there's a difference between experiencing or witnessing cruelty or violence, and dealing it unto others. I think that is what changed Django.



> Seemed a bit heartless watching him get eaten by the dogs but ultimately he had no choice. They were working under the pretense of buying a '^ (use bro)' who would fight to death, showing human compassion and forking out money on one would blow their cover.


I think you give Candie too much credit. This is a logical point, and it makes sense, and you're right in that Django was probably thinking along the same lines, but I'm not sure if Django in the beginning of the movie would have been able to make such a tough decision as easily as he did.

But then, hey, maybe I'm giving the movie too much credit.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 27, 2013)

Luiz said:


> No, they aren't complaining that there are black people in it. But that seems to stir them to try to find something outrageous in the movie no matter what.



Well, if people want to complain about, they will sure find something.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> It just felt drawn out after the first shootout at the mansion. The movie culminated to what felt like a climax... and then it just kept going. It wasn't bad, and I'm glad it was added, but you really started to feel the length at that time.



Well, his revenge wasn't complete yet. And you gotta admit the explosion scene was awesome.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

No, I enjoyed the scene, but it did feel too long.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jan 28, 2013)

Movie was too awesome!


----------



## Jay. (Feb 1, 2013)

10/10 
willl watch again



Didn't really feel the length to be honest. I was captivated by all of my favorite actors beeing fucking wintastic.


Schultz death was kinda lame though. Not the way he went out but instead of apologizing like a badass he could have shoot the cracker that was holding hilda in the face.




That was the point where people were sniffing that tarantino wanted to make this extra long.


People are pussies this movie didn't feel long at all.


But then again I am used to long things.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 12, 2013)

*From Between Two Ferns*

​


----------



## Jay. (Feb 13, 2013)

Christoph Waltz is Zaru


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Jay. (Mar 26, 2013)

yeah she was raped


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2013)

Who? Broomhilda?

They pretty much implied that as heavily as they could without actually saying it.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 17, 2020)

Bounty Law town is based off Melody Ranch from Django Unchained I guess.


----------

